

Sight on Chrome Web Store - tsenart
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/epmaefhielclhlnmjofcdapbeepkmggh

======
msluyter
Just downloaded and tried it out. I like it, it works well with our subversion
repository here at work. One suggestion would be a menu option to allow the
user to highlight a page on request (with a chosen syntax), if, for example,
you had large chunks of code embedded in normal html.

~~~
tsenart
Done. Sight v1.0.0 was just released! Please update.

